# Loại bỏ ngay những thực phẩm này ra khỏi thực đơn nếu không muốn vòng 1 ngày càng teo tóp, khó tăng size



## vietmom (21/8/18)

*Chắc hẳn hầu hết chị em đều mong muốn sở hữu vòng 1 đầy đặn, quyến rũ. Tuy nhiên, nếu bạn thường xuyên sử dụng những thực phẩm sau thì không chỉ khiến khuôn ngực ngày càng nhỏ lại, mà còn dẫn đến chảy xệ, kém săn chắc.*

Vòng 1 phẳng lì khiến nhiều chị em tự ti khi diện những bộ trang phục gợi cảm. Theo các chuyên gia, chế độ dinh dưỡng có thể ảnh hưởng đến kích thước vòng 1. Nếu lựa chọn thực phẩm không đúng cách thì vòng 1 sẽ ngày càng teo tóp, chảy xệ.

Chính vì vậy, để sở hữu khuôn ngực đầy đặn và săn chắc, bạn nên hạn chế tiêu thụ những thực phẩm gây ảnh hưởng đến vòng 1 dưới đây:

*Những thực phẩm gây ảnh hưởng vòng 1, khó tăng size*

*Thức ăn nhanh*
Thức ăn nhanh thường chứa rất nhiều muối, chúng sẽ làm tăng lượng dịch ứ đọng trong cơ thể, khiến ngực thiếu săn chắc. Ngoài ra, hàm lượng lớn lipid và chất béo có trong loại thực phẩm này còn gây ảnh hưởng đến quá trình sản xuất hormone estrogen cho sự phát triển của vòng 1.

Chính vì vậy, bạn nên tránh sử dụng quá nhiều thức ăn nhanh để vừa bảo vệ sức khỏe, vừa giúp vòng 1 phát triển hiệu quả hơn.

_

_
_Hạn chế sử dụng các loại thức ăn nhanh - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_​
*Đồ uống chứa caffeine*
Những loại thức uống chứa nhiều caffeine như trà xanh, cà phê… có thể giúp bạn tỉnh táo hơn nhưng lại là “thủ phạm” gây cản trở sự phát triển của vòng 1.

Theo kết quả nghiên cứu, những người sử dụng quá 100gr caffeine mỗi ngày có thể bị giảm size ngực. Nguyên nhân là do hàm lượng caffine trong cà phê và trà xanh có ảnh hưởng tiêu cực đến các mô béo trong cơ thể. Tuy nhiên, những mô này lại chính là thành phần quan trọng để cấu tạo mô ngực.

Thói quen uống nhiều cà phê và trà xanh còn làm cản trở sự phát triển của mô ngực, đồng thời gây ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe, dẫn đến tình trạng mất ngủ, suy giảm trí nhớ, khả năng tập trung kém…

*Thực phẩm có gia vị cay*
Một số thực phẩm chứa nhiều gia vị cay như hành, tiêu, ớt, gừng... đều rất giàu capsaicin. Đây là chất không hề tốt cho sự phát triển của vòng 1 vì nó có thể giải phóng hàm lượng nhiệt cao trong cơ thể, đốt cháy nhiều calo và axit béo, từ đó khiến vòng 1 dần bị thu nhỏ.

_

_
_Vì vậy , bạn không nên sử dụng nhiều thực phẩm có gia vị cay - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_​
*Đồ uống chứa chất kích thích*
Hàm lượng các chất kích thích có trong rượu bia, nước ngọt có ga sẽ khiến cơ thể mất nước, đẩy nhanh quá trình giải phóng axit béo và lipid khiến vòng 1 dần nhỏ lại. Bên cạnh đó, những thức uống này đều có hại cho sức khỏe nên tốt nhất bạn nên hạn chế sử dụng.

Trên đây là những thực phẩm gây ảnh hưởng đến kích thước vòng 1, bạn nên tránh tiêu thụ để có thể sở hữu khuôn ngực đầy đặn, gợi cảm.

_Nguồn: Phunusuckhoe_​


----------

